# backlit glass shelving?



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

I've seen pictures of various peoples cabinets, and some have glass shelves that seem to glow.

I'm considering doing this in a project I am working on.

I need some links to pages/sites that talk about how that was done - what kind of lights to use - how to affix to the back of the shelf etc...

thanks,

- Jack


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Basementjack,

What kind of video display will be used in the system? Will the cabinet be within the audience's field of view while observing the display? Is this a dedicated home theater room or multi-purpose? Are you doing this project for yourself or for hire?

Best regards,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
ISF, SMPTE, THX, CEDIA

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

This is a DIY project -the cabinet is not in the room with the speakers/video screen.


----------



## RobertWilcox (Apr 24, 2010)

*Backlit Onyx Shelving*

Geez , What a process for signing up!!

I am a new member and avid AV junkie, with a Love for big and beautiful sound and video!

I saw this thread and thought I would share info about a product I used to do illuminated shelves in my theatre room.

I would post a link but as I am a new member I cant , so do a google search for Nu World Distribution inc and have a look at their Nu World LED Light panel

We did backlit Onyx shelves that turned out amazing! I will post some pics as soon as I am allowed to.

Cheers 

Rob


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Backlit Onyx Shelving*



RobertWilcox said:


> Geez , What a process for signing up!!
> 
> I am a new member and avid AV junkie, with a Love for big and beautiful sound and video!
> 
> ...


That's an impressively engineered product! Unfortunately, the color temperature does not fulfill the recommendations for a video system. A white point of CIE D65 or 6500 Kelvins is what is required in a video viewing environment to preserve correct color perception of the image on the screen. Here is a technical article that explains the factors behind this principle: 'The Importance of Viewing Environment Conditions in a Reference Display System.'

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants Affiliate"

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------



## Alen K (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: Backlit Onyx Shelving*



Alan Brown said:


> That's an impressively engineered product! Unfortunately, the color temperature does not fulfill the recommendations for a video system.


Why is that important in this application? The OP said "the cabinet is not in the room with the speakers/video screen."

(Sorry to reply to a thread many months old, but I'm interested in doing the same thing and like the OP not in the theater itself, but for glass shelves behind a wet bar in an adjoinng room.)


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Backlit Onyx Shelving*



Alen K said:


> Why is that important in this application? The OP said "the cabinet is not in the room with the speakers/video screen."
> 
> (Sorry to reply to a thread many months old, but I'm interested in doing the same thing and like the OP not in the theater itself, but for glass shelves behind a wet bar in an adjoinng room.)


If you will read my post again, you should realize that I was commenting on the quote included in my post, NOT what was said by the OP. That poster said, "..._a product I used to do illuminated shelves in my theatre room_"


----------



## Alen K (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: Backlit Onyx Shelving*



Alan Brown said:


> If you will read my post again, you should realize that I was commenting on the quote included in my post, NOT what was said by the OP. That poster said, "..._a product I used to do illuminated shelves in my theatre room_"


Point taken, but he didn't say where the shelves were. If they're in the back of the theater and mounted flat side pointing up (as shelves usually are ) so that they don't shine toward the screen, they should have minimal effect (depending on how bright they are). Or if he has them on a switch and turns them off when he watches a movie (which would be the smart move), they won't have any effect no matter where they are. I suspect anyone who uses these are simply showing off whatever sits on them, which doesn't have to be done all the time. It's purely aesthetic, unlike the kind of behind-the-display lights you sell. It's much like lights behind an AT screen for showing off the array of speakers behind it that would normally be invisible.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Cold Cathode Lighting. Purchased from any computer moding store. Produces no heat, wire a bunch to small mATX computer power supply. Lots of different colors.


----------

